# In search of an imaginary good



## Berean (Jan 2, 2010)

(Charles Spurgeon)

"Many are asking--Who can show us any good?" Psalm 4:6

And all these--all this vast gathering of human souls, are joining in one cry--all moving in one direction! Oh, dreadful thought--at which the faithful well may weep! Their cry is SELF; their course is sin. Here and there are the chosen few struggling against the mighty tide; but the masses, the multitude are hurrying on in their mad career--in search of an imaginary good; and reaping the fruit of the futile search--in disappointment, damnation and hell.

"Enter through the narrow gate. For wide is the gate and broad is the road that leads to destruction, and many enter through it. But small is the gate and narrow the road that leads to life, and only a few find it." Matthew 7:13-14
~~~~~~
-from Grace Gems


----------

